# S.I. Report



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Whew! It's been almost 5 months since I wet a line. The whole family went down to the inlet mid-day and it was crowded (as expected). Overflow parking only. I was there from about 1:00 to 4:30 during the outgoing tide. I fished the north jetty on the ocean side. The current on the inlet side was ripping and anyone who dared try it only ended up snagged. I was fishing live shrimp on a fishfinder rig and had no bites at all. The only action I had was tangling with others who don't know how to cast straight.  

Overall the action was slow. I did see one guy fishing at the tip catch 2 pompano, a sheepshead, and a nice red. I don't think I saw any other catches. Before I left I took a livie and made one last cast at the tip. In less than 5 minutes I had a nice hookup and landed a 20" black drum - my first ever. He was released to fight again another day. I would've posted a picture like KZ, but I have one of those old fashioned phones without a camera. Some day...

I did see a few bait pods come and go, but they were sporadic. I had my net but didnt bother using it due to the low tide rocks, and the crowds.

So now I'm one-for-one in the new year. I just might have to go back tomorrow.


----------



## Scottg247 (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice!


----------

